# Tanks for smoker, where to find them???



## nwbhoss

I am in the process of finding parts to build a couple wood smokers and I am not having any luck finding tanks to use. I am looking in the 150 to 200 gallon range for a trailer mounted smoker. Can any of you shed some light on good places to look to find tanks????


----------



## randya

Check your local propane dealers and scrap yards too.  Some dealers give them away on a first come type deal.  Try asking on Craigslist too.


----------



## txbbqman

I agree, check with a propane company.

Around here they keep all the ones they call "condemed" ( can no longer be used) at a separate yard and they sell them to folks like us.

Last one I bought was a 200 gallon, and if memory serves me right I paid around $50

Good Luck


----------



## nwbhoss

I did try one local propane place and they laughed at me. I will keep looking and thanks for the info!!!


----------



## gnubee

Yeah my local propane guy said they are not allowed to re-sell condemned tanks. I think it is a safety issue with the government.

He actually suggested that I just steal one off of him as the yard is not locked at night. Sadly I am not a thief. In my province it appears that once they are turned in for demolition they cannot be resold. 

They are going to be purged and turned into scrap, then environmentally unfriendly energy will be spent to re-melt them for the re claimed metal. 

However If I turn it into a useful smoker with just a little welding and cutting isn't that a better method of re-cycling the material?  

I ran into the same thing at the dump last summer, some guy was throwing out 50 4x8foot sheets of 1/2 inch plywood. ( They cost $21.00 each at the local hardware store ) Most of them just had a few nail holes in them and were painted. They were busy throwing them into a giant chipper. I could have used them and offered $5.00 apiece for them. The attendant said He was sorry but nothing was allowed to be scrounged or sold from the thrown out waste pile the wood would be recycled as compost. What a giant waste. $20 worth of wood going to make 50 cents worth of compost.


----------



## txbbqman

Rules / Laws must differ in each state.

If you ever head down the Texas way give me a heads up and I will grab one for you.

The companies around here know there is decent money to be made selling them to BBQ folks


----------



## smokebuzz

junkyards, try looking for old air compessor tanks. I found 1, when they found out what I was doing, they made 1 themselves.


----------



## gunner69

Not sure about where in Wa. you are but I just helped a buddy of mine go pick up a 250g tank from Ferralgas... He said he had to talk to the local plant manager and not the underpaid lackeys that work the phone. Only thing we had to do before he would let it leave his yard is pull the fill valves and destroy the threads rendering it "inopperable" in his terms.


----------



## mballi3011

The laws must be differant cause in Fla you can buy old used tanks. There's a propane dealer just down the road from me that lets you buy old tanks. I have heard for about 30-40 bucks you can get a big 250-300 gal tank.


----------



## cheech

I spoke to my local excavator that had an old 250 gallon at a job sight that they did not know what to do with. May be worth a try.


----------



## meat hunter

I would put an ad on craigslist under the farm items and the items wanted section. If your anywhere close to a rural area, you would be surprised how many farmers have old tanks laying around. Just tell them your looking for old junk tanks, I bet you will get a response.


----------



## nwdave

Hoss, have you asked on NWBombers?  There's a bunch of scroungers, if ever I've seen any.  Maybe someone has a lead.  
Doesn't surprise me that Washington has some "strange" laws.  I'll poke around up here.


----------



## nwbhoss

Thanks for all the good info!!!!!!!!
I will try and call around and get some answers as far as the legal stuff goes and continue looking.

Dave the Bombers forum is a great idea!!!


----------



## dirt guy

If you're in an agriculturally based area, you may be able to find a small anhydrous tank to use. They are one notch better than propane tanks because they don't have to be steamed before you cut on them. (If you do find one, still have it sniffed to make sure it wasn't used for something else prior to being discarded.)

This is a bit bigger than a 150 gallon, but here is a pic of the one my brother built using an anhydrous tank:







Good luck in your quest!


----------



## craiger

I don't have much experience smoking but I do have some with acquiring tanks.  I would suggest driving into rural areas where people have some acreage.  Lots of times people tend to accumulate stuff-like tanks, rather than deal with cleaning  up property.  Also your local air compressor dealer will have a handle on used ones if you don't go the propane route.  Farm shops are another  good source to scout.  I actually enjoyed riding around on Saturdays keeping an eye out for tanks.


----------



## nwbhoss

Man would I love to have that in my back yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meat hunter

Nice smoker, but that table is bit overkill for a beer holder isn't it LOL.


----------



## dirt guy

It depends on how many helpers one aquires during the day.


----------



## meat hunter

Yes, that is true
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You said that smoker is one your brother built? He a member here? If not, get him to sign up. Would love to see more pics of that smoker he has, not to mention if he has any pics of the building process.


----------



## ubekewl454

Dirt guy you must be feeding the whole Oklahoma sooners and the Oklahoma st cowboys football teams.  lol.  thats a nice big cooker.


----------



## badfrog

I have a good friend that owns a machine shop specializing in repairing rollers and drums (used in manufacturing plants). they can be repaired many times, but at some point are so out of spec that they become useless (to them!). these drums and rollers range from 3" dia. to 4' dia. and as long as 12-15'.  look in your local phone book...the irst one you call may not be the one that does drums and rollers but they may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## ncdodave

Hoss,
Where are you in Washington?
There is a great gentleman here in Eugene, OR tha has a /unlimited supply of tanks he gets to build smokers. His name is Tony and is out in the little town of Veneta. You can find him posting on Eugene craigslist. He may sell you one


----------



## marksmith

And my folks are working in Burlington for the month of January....  so delivery might just be able to be arranged....


----------



## striper

Hoss,

Might be worth a call to Amerigas in Oak Harbor.  I know they use to sell old tanks there.  They gave one to a local guy that used it for a BBQ for the local 
Community feed also.  Tell Kathy that Joe Spiker said to call.

Joe


----------



## dirt guy

Thanks, we'll see.  We'll be cooking next Tuesday for a group of probably 75-100.  On the menu will be: 30 racks of ribs, two whole pork loins (I'll probably make pork-u-pines out of part of them), and various types of links.

I'll try to snap some pics.


----------



## nwbhoss

I will look into this!!!! Thanks for the info. I am in Arlington 
You know I will be hitting you up if this pans out.

I will give them a shot also!!! Thanks for the info Joe!!!!!!!


----------



## streetglide

Hey Randy,

I live in New Port Richey and need some advice regarding salvage propane tanks

I'm looking for a 48 " diameter tank.  I just need one end cap to use as a fire bowl

for my stone pit out back.

I can't seem to fine one in Florida.  Oklahoma scrap is the closet with that diameter.

Do you have any suggestions that may help.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

Sam


----------



## ribwizzard

Keep trying Streetglide, call some of the places in Tampa, they are here and can be found and usually for free. Just takes some time and detemination and sometimes just driving around looking.


----------



## backwoods bbq

Txbbqman said:


> Rules / Laws must differ in each state.
> 
> If you ever head down the Texas way give me a heads up and I will grab one for you.
> 
> The companies around here know there is decent money to be made selling them to BBQ folks


thats true. They are very abundant here in texas i bought a 500 gallon tank recently for 100 bucks...thats cheaper than scrap price! lots of them are FREE if you ask the right person who needs them gone.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Go to a Scrap Metal dealer and tell them you need some "Scrap" tanks for Metal . Re-Cycle


----------



## mike johnson

I contacted my local propane dealer and I have on order a 120 gallon tank. They are making it to where it can never be used for propane again and selling it for 100 dollars and 89 for delivery to my house. A little more than I wanted to spend but cheaper than getting my truck fixed LOL.


----------



## mad fisherman

Try local supply houses that sell to the propane dealers, a lot of times they have dinged, dented or out of date tanks they will move cheap. I actually work for one up in Mass & this is where I got the tank & fire bux for my build I just finished.













13_zpsb0b6dc91.jpg



__ mad fisherman
__ Oct 17, 2012


----------



## netlogistic

Mad fisherman, nice job


----------



## roberth

Hey where can i get a couple 500 gal. propane tanks. Thanks Roberft


----------



## jenco

I know where you can buy pretty much any number of any size used tanks if you still need them


----------

